# New pics in my Blog



## Katnapper (Jan 6, 2009)

I've been regularly updating and posting new pics in my Blog. Besides jotting down my progress with the mantids, I'm placing the majority of my photos in there as a running pictoral record. As I'm not posting them in the Mantid Photos forum section where everyone goes, I thought I'd give a "heads up" here so you know and can please come look.  

I hope you'll visit from time to time, if nothing else to see the new pics. You don't even have to read it, lol!  I've gotten some interesting shots. And there are some I'm rather proud of, even if I don't have the whole macro photography thing completely down yet. I'd also be very appreciative of any comments or feedback, either here or there. I've found that commenting in someone's Blog is very much like posting in the regular forum, just in a different section.

Here's a preview of a few pics I've added recently. Clicking on my signature picture at the end of my posts will take you to my Blog to see more. Or you can get there from a link in my profile, or find me in the "Blogs" section. And if you do visit, I'd love to know that you did!  

PS... Photos best viewed full size. Click on them once, and then again in the new window to get the full effect.  

This one seems kind of romantic to me... :wub: C. gemmatus L3 nymph







Here's a good view of Superman's crest at L5. I love how it's so tall and craggy! Phyllocrania paradoxa male






The nymphs look so darn cute when viewed with the naked eye... and so much more vicious when viewed up close!  (This one's a "must see" full size!) Tenodera sinensis L3 nymph






My handsome Rhombodera basilis male waiting and posing for his girlfriends!






Ever seen a shed skin up close? This one's a close-up of the shed sub-adult skin of the R. basilis above.






H. membranacea (Giant Asian) L5 nymph dining on a mis-molted Rhombodera (Shield) nymph






More in Blog...  And thank you very much for looking.


----------



## Frack (Jan 6, 2009)

Awsome pics!


----------



## ismart (Jan 6, 2009)

Wow! Great pics. Keep em coming.


----------



## Peter Clausen (Jan 7, 2009)

I checked out your blog for the first time in awhile. It's really amazing! I'm a sucker for a good _Phyllocrania_ photo and those are some of the best horn-structure photos I've seen. It's amazing how much more the camera reveals than the naked eye can see.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 9, 2009)

Frack, Paul, and Peter... thank you all very much for the compliments! That makes my day. I'm glad someone else is enjoying them... besides just me.


----------



## revmdn (Jan 9, 2009)

Oh, don't worry. They aren't the only one's enjoying them.  I love ghosts, and that is an wonderful photo.


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 9, 2009)

revmdn said:


> Oh, don't worry. They aren't the only one's enjoying them.  I love ghosts, and that is an wonderful photo.


Thanks, Martin!


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 9, 2009)

Great blog Becky. It is quite a task maintainning and updating it, keep it up. Great pics!!


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 9, 2009)

yen_saw said:


> Great blog Becky. It is quite a task maintainning and updating it, keep it up. Great pics!!


Thanks Yen!  Yes, I know you're familiar with the upkeep on your species logs, care sheets, and now... pics!  :lol:


----------



## Katnapper (Sep 21, 2009)

New spider pics in blog.... from when I went mantis hunting at my brother's house. I definitely found much more than just mantids!

Preview:


----------



## planetq (Sep 21, 2009)

Wow these are awesome pictures.

I like the Rhombodera male pic.

He DOES look handsome and studly!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 21, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> New spider pics in blog.... from when I went mantis hunting at my brother's house. I definitely found much more than just mantids!Preview:


Those are some nice looking spiders you should keep one as a pet.


----------



## grant (Sep 21, 2009)

Great pictures of cool spiders  

Grant


----------



## Katnapper (Sep 21, 2009)

Grant said:


> Great pictures of cool spiders  Grant


Thanks, Grant!


----------



## revmdn (Sep 21, 2009)

Nice photos, cool looking spiders. Doesn't mean that I have to like those eight legged creeps.


----------



## Rick (Sep 21, 2009)

Very impressive.


----------



## agent A (Sep 21, 2009)

Nice pics. But not to be rude, but the Creobroter doesn't look like gemmatus (the thorax of gemmatus is brown), but again I could be wrong. Maybe it's just because it's L3, I don't know. It's just my opinion.


----------



## bassist (Sep 21, 2009)

Here we go. &lt;_&lt; 

Anyways

Great pictures Kat love the _Creobroter _and _Phyllocrania _the best.


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 21, 2009)

Not again..

Nice picture kat.


----------



## Katnapper (Sep 21, 2009)

agent A said:


> Nice pics. But not to be rude, but the Creobroter doesn't look like gemmatus (the thorax of gemmatus is brown), but again I could be wrong. Maybe it's just because it's L3, I don't know. It's just my opinion.


Nevermind.... &lt;_&lt; 



Chase said:


> Those are some nice looking spiders you should keep one as a pet.


Uhhhh...... no. :lol:


----------



## agent A (Sep 21, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Nevermind.... &lt;_&lt;


katnapper I just didn't think the thorax looked like that of gemmatus. I didn't mean to offend you.  I've upset my friend.


----------



## Katnapper (Sep 24, 2009)

Preview of latest entry (pics at my brother's farm):


----------



## sbugir (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm digging the rooster.


----------



## Katnapper (Oct 1, 2009)

lemmiwinks said:


> I'm digging the rooster.


Thanks, Stephen! You should see and hear him strut around and crow, lol. He's a beaut!


----------



## revmdn (Oct 1, 2009)

###### of the walk! :lol:


----------



## revmdn (Oct 1, 2009)

Why did it auto edit my post? I didn't write anything bad.


----------



## tier (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi

But your Idolomantis diabolica are Gongylus gongylodes...

regards

And nice pictures, a nice blog you have.


----------



## Katnapper (Oct 1, 2009)

tier said:


> HiBut your Idolomantis diabolica are Gongylus gongylodes...
> 
> regards
> 
> And nice pictures, a nice blog you have.


Thank you, Tier. Yen just wrote me the same thing. I think there was a mix-up in the ooths... I was told they were Idolos, and I have never had either species. I specifically wrote and asked about it, as I thought they did not look like Idolo ooths... but was assured they were, so I took his word for it. But he was selling Gongys at the same time, and I think there was a mix up in my order now, hehe. So I've all of the sudden got Gongys!!   Thank you for confirming and letting me know.  

Hmmm..... now I have to rename, re-label and change links on all my "fake Idolo" photos! I must read up on keeping them too now!!


----------



## sbugir (Oct 1, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Thanks, Stephen! You should see and hear him strut around and crow, lol. He's a beaut!


Lol, I'd laugh quite hard if you managed to get a video of him and put it on youtube


----------



## Katnapper (Oct 1, 2009)

lemmiwinks said:


> Lol, I'd laugh quite hard if you managed to get a video of him and put it on youtube


Hmmm.... going back down to my brother's house again this weekend camping. Where in the heck did my camera go? Need to find it, and maybe you'll get your laugh, hehe!


----------



## sbugir (Oct 1, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Hmmm.... going back down to my brother's house again this weekend camping. Where in the heck did my camera go? Need to find it, and maybe you'll get your laugh, hehe!


Looking forward to it  . Btw, your gongs/idolos (idk what they are  ) are very cute, its a shame only a few came out of each ooth


----------



## Katnapper (Oct 17, 2009)

Got a chance to take some pics of my little L1 or L2 (don't really know which they are) Omomantis zebrata nymphs. Preview pic here... more in my blog.


----------



## Anleoflippy (Oct 23, 2009)

Impressive work


----------



## Katnapper (Nov 16, 2009)

More hatchings... :wub: can you guess this species without looking for the answer in my blog?


----------



## kamakiri (Nov 17, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> More hatchings... :wub: can you guess this species without looking for the answer in my blog?


Hrm, 'headgear' maybe?  Or...you gots what I gots! Congrats!


----------



## sbugir (Nov 17, 2009)

I think you gots what Kamakiri gots. I'm gonna peek at the blog.


----------



## ismart (Nov 17, 2009)

Without peeking at your blog, i'm guessing _Phyllovates chlorophea_ (Texas unicorn)?


----------



## Katnapper (Nov 17, 2009)

ismart said:


> Without peeking at your blog, i'm guessing _Phyllovates chlorophea_ (Texas unicorn)?






:lol:


----------



## revmdn (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice.


----------



## ismart (Nov 17, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> :lol:


Yeah!!! I win! :lol: So what have i won?


----------



## Katnapper (Nov 17, 2009)

ismart said:


> Yeah!!! I win! :lol: So what have i won?


You get an 'atta boy for the day!  :lol:


----------



## ismart (Nov 17, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> You get an 'atta boy for the day!  :lol:


Thanks!  Does that come with a pat on the back too!  :lol:


----------



## Katnapper (Nov 17, 2009)

ismart said:


> Thanks!  Does that come with a pat on the back too!  :lol:


If I could reach you from here it would!


----------



## revmdn (Nov 17, 2009)

I really like the orchid nymphs pics. Very nice.


----------



## Katnapper (Nov 21, 2009)

New P. wahlbergii nymph pics in my blog. Had a backup of them :blink: , so be prepared... (lots!).

Preview:


----------



## PhilinYuma (Nov 21, 2009)

Given that some of us are truly interested in photomacrography, Katt, and always study to improve our technique, while you have never expressed any interest in the subject, I find it very rude of you to be taking the best -- overall -- pictures on this forum. It is this kind of irresponsible behavior that will doubtless doom our hobby as we know it. :angry:


----------



## Katnapper (Nov 21, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> Given that some of us are truly interested in photomacrography, Katt, and always study to improve our technique, while you have never expressed any interest in the subject, I find it very rude of you to be taking the best -- overall -- pictures on this forum. It is this kind of irresponsible behavior that will doubtless doom our hobby as we know it. :angry:


You're too kind... in an insulting way.


----------



## revmdn (Nov 21, 2009)

Becky, how'd you get that little guy so pink? Couldn't be from me, mine didn't turn those colors. I'm pink with envy. Great pics. 12 months of Katnapper's pics in the calander...hmmm.


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 4, 2009)

revmdn said:


> Becky, how'd you get that little guy so pink? Couldn't be from me, mine didn't turn those colors. I'm pink with envy. Great pics. 12 months of Katnapper's pics in the calander...hmmm.


Martin, I had about 4 that were that pink (no photoshop enhancement of color), and then they gradually faded to lilac or a lighter pink, or white with green. None stayed pink like that when adult. I'd gotten them from Chameleonare, who is no longer a member here. None of the successive generation I've raised from that generation, nor any I got from you have been pink like those were as nymphs. I'm hoping the pink coloration isn't "lost" and will reappear sometime in subsequent generations. I was tickled pink with them!


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 4, 2009)

Big happy news, and some pics to go with it. My first _Omomantis zebrata_ has molted to adult!  Pics and more in my blog...

Preview:


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 18, 2009)

_Pseudoharpax virescen_ update and pics... preview pic below.

_Pseudoharpax virescen_ adult female (December 2009)


----------



## revmdn (Dec 18, 2009)

Awesome.


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 18, 2009)

revmdn said:


> Awesome.


Thank you, Martin... you're always so supportive! ^_^


----------



## kamakiri (Dec 19, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> New P. wahlbergii nymph pics in my blog. Had a backup of them :blink: , so be prepared... (lots!).


I loooove this one!

I have to wonder - why wasn't this one of your 3 entries for the calendar?


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 19, 2009)

kamakiri said:


> I loooove this one!I have to wonder - why wasn't this one of your 3 entries for the calendar?


Thanks, Grant!  I was trying to choose between so many... I had a hard time picking.  :blink:


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 23, 2009)

New pics of the resident (now L4/5) _Hierodula membranacea_ nymphs that hatched out loose in the bug room in October.

Preview:

One molting from the curtain the other day (December 2009)


----------



## revmdn (Dec 23, 2009)

Yikes. I guess they'll eat all the loose feeders, huh?


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 23, 2009)

revmdn said:


> Yikes. I guess they'll eat all the loose feeders, huh?


Not all of them, but they do eat quite a few! Enough to grow on, obviously. Hmmm.... I guess you can imagine the amounts of loose flies of all types in my bug room buzzing around, lol. :lol:


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 24, 2009)

The second _Omomantis zebrata_ male molted to adult about 2 weeks ago, in mid December. Preview here... more pics in blog.

_Omomantis zebrata _adult male (December 2009)


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 31, 2009)

A couple of molting mishaps and finally a much welcomed success with adult female _Omomantis zebrata _females molting to adult. More in blog...

Preview:

_Omomantis zebrata _adult female (December 2009)


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 16, 2010)

Found this little renegade in the bug room in December. Didn't realize I had any _E. pictipes_ nymphs at the time, lol.  More in blog...

_Ephestiasula pictipes_ nymph (December 2009)


----------



## revmdn (Jan 16, 2010)

Sweet find.


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 18, 2010)

revmdn said:


> Sweet find.


Yes, surprising... but sweet. :lol: Thanks Martin.  

New _Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii_ pics in my blog. Preview here:


----------



## agent A (Jan 18, 2010)

Katnapper said:


> Yes, surprising... but sweet. :lol: Thanks Martin.  New _Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii_ pics in my blog. Preview here:


KATNAPPER!!! The newest entry in your blog says the mantis in the pictures is a male, but the pictures are of females. :angry: maybe that's why your "male" got eaten, it's a female, and mantids can't be lesbian


----------



## sufistic (Jan 18, 2010)

Awesome photos as usual Becky!


----------

